# ser/estar correto



## gvergara

Oi:

Ainda uma pergunta simples... Neste fio que começei escrevi _Quais destes sintagmas é correto? _Mas perguntei-me se o verbo ser foi corretamente utilizado, ou se devia utilizar _*estar *correto_.

Gonzalo


----------



## Vanda

Nesta frase eu usaria os dois, com ligeira preferência para estar correto/certo. _Qual destes é o certo? Qual destes está correto? _


----------



## Dona Chicória

Creio que ambas as expressões são possíveis e corretas; lembrando porém, que o uso do verbo "ser" indicaria algo mais permanente que o uso do "estar".

Dizer xyz é correto?
Dizer xyz está correto?

João é correto em tudo que faz.
João está correto no que afirma/na resposta.


----------



## Outsider

Ambas as versões estão certas, mas é bom lembrar que o português dá preferência ao verbo "estar" com adjectivos como "correcto", ao contrário do espanhol.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Dona Chicória said:


> Creio que ambas as expressões são possíveis e corretas; lembrando porém, que o uso do verbo "ser" indicaria algo mais permanente que o uso do "estar".
> 
> Dizer xyz é correto?
> Dizer xyz está correto?
> 
> João é correto em tudo que faz.
> João está correto no que afirma/na resposta.



Concordo.
Ultimamente, tenho ouvido muito que fulano diz: Estou presidente e não Sou presidente, justamente porque estar dá idéia de algo que pode mudar, enquanto que ser dá idéia de permanência.


----------



## Carfer

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Concordo.
> Ultimamente, tenho ouvido muito que fulano diz: Estou presidente e não Sou presidente, justamente porque estar dá idéia de algo que pode mudar, enquanto que ser dá idéia de permanência.


 

É verdade, Ricardo. Mas, sendo assim, porquê _'sou casado'_ ou _'está morto'? _


----------



## Outsider

Dizemos "sou casado" porque encaramos o casamento como algo de permanente, ainda que nem sempre dure toda a vida. E dizemos "está morto" porque encaramos a morte como uma mudança de estado.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

No caso de estado civil, acho que dizemos dos dois jeitos: Sou/estou casado, sou/estou solteiro. sou/estou divorciado. No caso da morte, não esqueçamos da Inês, que é morta....


----------



## Outsider

"É morto" dá a impressão de que se fala de um morto-vivo. Cruzes! 

Tem razão que com "casado" tanto se usa "ser" como "estar".


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Tem razão que com "casado" tanto se usa "ser" como "estar".


 
Creio, porém, que com uma pequena diferença. Dizemos preferencialmente 'estou casado' quando acrescentamos com quem ('Estou casado com F...). À pergunta sobre o estado civil, a resposta habitual é 'sou casado'. O que não quer dizer, claro, que não se possa usar o outro verbo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Carfer said:


> Creio, porém, que com uma pequena diferença. Dizemos preferencialmente 'estou casado' quando acrescentamos com quem ('Estou casado com F...). À pergunta sobre o estado civil, a resposta habitual é 'sou casado'. O que não quer dizer, claro, que não se possa usar o outro verbo.



Não sei não, Carfer. Creio que alguém poderia dizer: Estou casado há mais de 10 anos (sem dizer com quem) e soaria bem para mim. Da mesma forma, neste mesmo exemplo, igualmente soaria bem se dissesse: Sou casado há mais de 10 anos. Acho que é uma questão de escolha pessoal e não de sentido. Mas, como sempre, posso estar enganado.


----------



## Outsider

Estou de acordo com o Ricardo. Também me parece bastante natural dizer "sou casado com Fulana de Tal".


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Também me parece bastante natural dizer "sou casado com Fulana de Tal".


 
Pois tem razão.


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Pois tem razão.


Chega de discusoes!  Em qualquer caso acho que sempre é mais natural ser solteiro.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

gvergara said:


> Chega de discusoes!  Em qualquer caso acho que sempre é mais natural ser solteiro.


*Ser* solteiro pelo resto da vida, ou *estar* solteiro até encontrar uma possibilidade melhor ?


----------



## gvergara

Ricardo Tavares said:


> *Ser* solteiro pelo resto da vida, ou *estar* solteiro até encontrar uma possibilidade melhor ?


 Solteiro. Se-lo ou está-lo.  Mas solteiro nao significa ficar sozinho... 

Gonzalo


----------



## Denis555

Ricardo Tavares said:


> No caso de estado civil, acho que dizemos dos dois jeitos: Sou/estou casado, sou/estou solteiro. sou/estou divorciado. No caso da morte, não esqueçamos da Inês, que *é morta*....


 
Parece italiano [è morta] mas não é. É português mesmo! [=morreu].


----------

